# CA vs. Minwax Poly



## DFerguson777 (Nov 6, 2009)

I currently us CA for most of my pens. I just read the tutorial by Les Elm about Minwax Poly finish. He states that, "Time will tell" if this finish is equal to or better than CA. 

I definately will try this finish and determine how I like it, but what are the current thoughts on this particular finish as compared to CA:question:?---I've not been doing this as long an many of you...

Thanks for your input:biggrin:.

-Denny Ferguson-
Wingate, NC


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 6, 2009)

I tried the Minwax Poly finish when I was having difficulty mastering the CA finish (still getting there).  While it is very simple to do, it takes quite a bit of time to apply 8 - 10 coats of poly finish.  The finished pen looks good but a bit too much like plastic finish for my taste.  My biggest disappointment is in the durability of the finish.  The pens I made using poly as a finish have turned dull with an almost satin feel after about 30 days of use.  They are comfortable to use but they certainly do not show off the wood well.  Now that I use nice, fresh CA from Manny, I can get a beautiful finish that holds up very well.  That's just my experience.

Jim Smith


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wipe on Poly*

Hi Denny,

The pen in the attached photo is finished with Les's method. It works well on non oily woods. The poly will not cure on woods like rosewood. I've currently got a test rosewood pen in my curing locker, been there since March. The blanks are no longer sticky but they feel like the finish is soft; will probably sand it off.

*But on Oak----*






The method takes more curing time but the result is great.  I sanded the one in the photo to 1000 grit and polished with Beall system.
Actually I can't compare with the CA method.  Tried it a couple times and didn't like the fumes.  Now I use the newer generation of water born materials and an airbrush.


----------



## PaulSF (Nov 6, 2009)

Larry, that's a beautiful pen!  Can you link us to Les's method?  I can't stand the CA fumes either, and I recently bought some General Finishes water-based polyacrylic topcoat (as a newbie, I really appreciate having the actual name of products spelled out, for clarity's sake!).


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Nov 6, 2009)

PaulSF said:


> Larry, that's a beautiful pen! Can you link us to Les's method? I can't stand the CA fumes either, and I recently bought some General Finishes water-based polyacrylic topcoat (as a newbie, I really appreciate having the actual name of products spelled out, for clarity's sake!).


 
Hi Paul,

Les's tutorial is in pdf format on Penturner's Paradise at:

http://www.penturnersparadise.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=4021

Actually I was in error naming my post.  It should read Fast Drying Poly (not Wipe-On).  The product Les recommends is Minwax Fast-Drying Gloss Polyurethane.


----------



## PaulSF (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I went to your website, and checked out your pens. Wow.  I have a lot of practice to do!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Nov 6, 2009)

would mm to 12k work instead of buffing? ive tried that stuff and where the clip contacts the finish it was being crushed to white powder


----------

